# Hand Sanitizer



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Although I know that soap and water is the best way to wash your hands. I think that hand sanitizer would be a good addition to your preps. I know that its alcohol based so it can dry out your hand with repeated use. I believe that keeping you hands clean when the shtf would be an overall plus to maintain good health. It also not a expensive prep and you can also carry a smaller bottle with you at all times.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

Hand sanitizer is a good addition to preps. I keep it around, especially in my car and get home bag. Does anybody happen to know if/when it expires?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think it would ever expire. As long as it's sealed, and the alcohol in it doesn't evaporate off, you're good to go.

I tried prepping 'handi wipes', but they dried out after about a year. For hand washing after the SHTF I keep those big jugs laundry detergent comes in, filled with water. Sanitation is going to be a big problem with limited water supplies, judging from historical accounts.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hand sanitation will likely be a big deal, I keep hand sanitizer in my preps (in addition to soap) and in my "24 hour" bag I keep one of those small hand sanitizer trial bottles you can get for .99 cents at most drug stores.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep some in all bags, all vehicles.

It's also good to help start a fire


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I personally stay away from brands made in China due to quality control. I prefer name brands when it comes to something like this since it will be on my hands and can come in contact with food etc.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I use it very seldom, nowadays. The reason is the stuff kills the good bacteria that is needed to keep a balance on your skin. An imbalance causes yeast to build up. Often times people think their hands are dry because their hands have that whitish, dry look to it. Rather than being just dry, it is a yeast build-up on those who rely on hand sanitizer to clean their hands.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Broncosfan said:


> Although I know that soap and water is the best way to wash your hands. I think that hand sanitizer would be a good addition to your preps. I know that its alcohol based so it can dry out your hand with repeated use. I believe that keeping you hands clean when the shtf would be an overall plus to maintain good health. It also not a expensive prep and you can also carry a smaller bottle with you at all times.


I keep a small bottle of it in the vehicles.been in the car for two years through freezing weather.its mostly alcohol so,I don't think it will expire.I don't use it much.other than I really have to.


----------



## Atma (Jul 31, 2015)

I purchased a big ol' bottle of it and then filled smaller bottles I had laying around. Was way more cost effective. If you have some used lotion bottles, make up or sunscreen just to name a few.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

As we are approaching lesser heated weather in FL, (autumn everywhere else), my sweetheart and I like to sit by the fire pit and enjoy the 70 degree nights before January comes.

As I started practice and focusing on getting ready for hiking and storms etc. I learned from a hiking forum that which I do today...

I start fires with hand cleaner and pine cones.
Pine cones naturally allow oxygen and the alcohol in the hand cleaner to make a nice hot fire for starting charcoal, a camp fire, etc.
I just put a few squirts towards the core of the pine cone light it up and tend to the fire as it grows.

So easy I wish I'd a thunk it. 

I keep some in my GHB for that reason.

(side note - hand cleaner also removes "permanent marker" ink.)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great emergency fire starter.


----------



## Atma (Jul 31, 2015)

I make my fire starters with a TP roll... I stuff in dryer lint, pack in shredded paper tightly packed, fill in with melted candle wax and put in a birthday candle in one of the ends for easy starting. My buddy was in northern Michigan at a cabin and it started raining bad. I gave him a couple before he left. He said they were a life saver because they couldn't get a fire going. I guess they left the cabin on 4 wheelers to a remote spot to fish or whatnot. They said they were able to get wet wood to light because of my creations. Atleast I know they work in the field lol.


----------

